# Spoons for muskie?



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a complete novice when it comes to muskies but I'm wondering if they bite on spoons you'll normally use for pike? I'm gonna be fishing Caesars Creek more often this year for bass but am thinking of throwing for muskies on my heavier bass tackle.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

You don't see very many Fishermen use spoons for Muskies,but they can be deadly.Try the 5 of Diamonds by Daredevle.Just might work when they are suspended.Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres a youtube video out there where a guy throws out a dead chicken or duck carcus and a muskie comes up and swipes at it....THAT should answer your question!

Here it is...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have caught them on spoons in Ontario. Biggest was on a 1.25 oz blue generic spoon.


----------



## justWrightbaits (Jun 29, 2012)

Talked to an old guy out on Caesar's 2 years ago who said he catches quite a few muskies out there on spoons every year.

Mark


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Never fished Caesar Creek,but I have caught muskie in the weeds on johnson silver spoons and barny spoons in N.E. ohio.Whats nice is you catch bass muskie and pike on the same lure,so you dont have to go after one fish or the other.


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want to learn about catching muskies out of Ceasars you need to go to a Southwest Ohio Muskie Association meeting or check out our website, www.soma56.com. We meet on the second Thursday of the month at Woodman Lanes on Woodman drive in Kettering at 6:30 till 9pm.
Hope to see you there,
Scott Shampton


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've caught quite a few Muskies on Buck Perry's Spoonplugs. I troll them and they are very good Muskie lures. I only use the largest ones they make. These aren't like a normal spoon.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool, thanks for all the responses. Next time at CC, I'm gonna throw some spoons out and hopefully tangle with a Muskie from the kayak. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

FishermanMurph said:


> Cool, thanks for all the responses. Next time at CC, I'm gonna throw some spoons out and hopefully tangle with a Muskie from the kayak.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do you have a muskie net? If you do hook into one and it stays on with your light tackle by the time you fight it she will be extremely stressed. By not having her recover in a large net while you work to get the hooks out she will be stressed to the point of dieing. Just an FYI.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> Do you have a muskie net? If you do hook into one and it stays on with your light tackle by the time you fight it she will be extremely stressed. By not having her recover in a large net while you work to get the hooks out she will be stressed to the point of dieing. Just an FYI.


I'm quite surprised you didn't tell us how great you are with a fork.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Do you have a muskie net?


Nets and kayaks are a poor combination, a muskie net would be even worse.

Plenty of bass fishermen catch and successfully release muskie without the benefit of a big net.

Last week a crappie fisherman C&R two on his light crappie gear. he probably doesn't own a net.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Nets and kayaks are a poor combination, a muskie net would be even worse.
> 
> Plenty of bass fishermen catch and successfully release muskie without the benefit of a big net.
> 
> Last week a crappie fisherman C&R two on his light crappie gear. he probably doesn't own a net.


I saw the pics they were small. Mortality rate goes way up with accidental catches since the angler is not prepared. Mr backlash what would you have done if mason52 did not scoop your fish up?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Done what a man does and use my hands. I have no idea what you would do if you didn't have a net. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Done what a man does and use my hands. I have no idea what you would do if you didn't have a net.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thank you for proving my point. How many 40'+ muskies have you hand landed and held in the water while using your other hand to get the bait out. Chance of mortality increases big time. The longer your working with the fish the chances of mortality increases even more. Also watch out getting a treble with its barb lodged in your arm fighting with the freshwater apex predator.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legendary thread hi-jacking!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

dtigers1984 said:


> Legendary thread hi-jacking!


No doubt....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Do you have a muskie net? If you do hook into one and it stays on with your light tackle by the time you fight it she will be extremely stressed. By not having her recover in a large net while you work to get the hooks out she will be stressed to the point of dieing. Just an FYI.


Hijacking? I gave the original poster a tip to make things go smoothly on ths water since he is new to muskie fishing.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Backlashed, you are right plenty of bass fishermen and others do land Muskies and release them without a net but, most of these fish have been played a lot longer that those caught on Muskie tackle and landed with a Muskie sized net. The longer they are fought especially in warm water the greater chance they have of NOT SURVIVING ! For the welfare of the fish heavier gear should be used so as to land them quickly and a large net for handling them in the water.


----------

